# Possible to recover from cannabis induced DP/DR?



## marcos (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello,

I have never heard about DP/DR until this week-end. The reason why I found site was because I was googling to find out why I suffer for about eight years.

Now, I know that I have DP/DR. To my story? Everything started in 2000. I went out with some friends. On the way to a night club they smoked cannabis. I took very little. While walking, I recognised that I get very high. Then I got a panic attack and said to my friend that I would like to go home. I have smoked cannabis several times before, but something was different. At home, I was watching TV but couldn?t follow. I had completely lost the time feeling. Then I went to bed and prayed that in the next morning everything is fine. My hart was beating and I couldn?t sleep any minute. In the morning, everything was different. The world and its object felt very strange. I also had a tinnitus and it looked like it was a little bit foggy. First, I thought that I am still high. I was very scarred about the situation. Some days later, I went to a doctor and told him what happened. He gave me some pills. In the following years I was able study but still had this wired feeling that my world is different than before and the tinnitus. I went to two psychiatrist and told them my story. But they didn?t tell me that I have DP/DR. Both thought that I have anxiety problems. For sure, I am very anxious since that happened, but is that the reason that I have DP/DR or do I have a primary DP/DR that causes anxiety? Do you think I can recover after eight years of suffering? At least, I know now what I have.

Thanks so much for reading and responding,

Marcos


----------



## 13erger (Jun 11, 2007)

It is completely 100% possible to recover. I did.


----------



## marcos (Dec 10, 2007)

Bergman said:


> It is completely 100% possible to recover. I did.


Hi Bergman

Thanks for your comment. How did you recover?


----------



## SDMX (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm pretty much out as well. If I were to quantify it, I'd say I'm at 98%. I've still got some memory issues I plan to iron out with a neurologist to see if they're a problem and small little existential episodes of discomfort whenever I think about what the rest of my life is going to be (hey, I just conjured one up.)

My solution so far has been Seroquel 25mg to help me get the rest I need, a fantastic support system of friends and family to back me up, the internet to ensure the impermanence of this stupid disorder, and lots of work to keep me busy.

I'm also very aware that dp/dr might come back stronger later on in my life. At least now I know what it is and wont spend another month trying to explain to a physician that things just _don't feel right._

Stay positive, everyone. You can recover.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you still have tinnitus, cos i went through the same experience as you, and have been left with tinnitus...?


----------



## gogu (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys..Marcos your dp onset was identical to mine, with the only exception that my dp/dr was trauma induced. I am "living" with this since 2005 and I can't help thinking everyday if I'll get back to "normal". I also believe one thing..this crap must be reversible somehow..  ..so..those of you who got rid of this after some time, don't stop posting, advices I think are very useful when one is fighting DP..


----------



## dotcom85 (Mar 12, 2008)

I smoked weed for about 5 years and never get something. But last year i smoked weed and eat spacecake and then i had this feeling and a panicattack. It was the biggest horrortrip i ever had and i had panic attacks for 4 hours and go to bed with it. at the next morning this unknown feeling was still there and now i have it since 8 months. Somedays i feel like it will go away and somedays its just a shit feeling.

At the last days my friend buy a Shocking Game. Its called "Shocking Duel" and it sends Electronic Hits to your body. The winner of the game is which can hold the Shocking Joystick for a longer time so i tryed this game a few times. Its not a game which can kill you you can buy it everywhere.
So after i play this game i feel something happen to me. I had Headaches for 2 days but i feel like something will change in my head. so i played it more in the last days and can say that i feel more normal than before. I can not say why but i feel that something is changing when i played this game.

Hmmmm i will test it for more weeks now and wrote in here if it works even better or not. maybe the electric hits makes something good to my derealisation ? dont know...

sorry for my english  im from switzerland


----------



## gogu (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL dotcom..that sounds cool.. ..well it is well known that electric shocks were used to "cure" depression and other mental illness, so..they could prove effective in some way, maybe you could provide more details about your DR..and of course about the progress with your "shocking game"
Good luck mate!


----------



## marcos (Dec 10, 2007)

SDMX said:


> I'm pretty much out as well. If I were to quantify it, I'd say I'm at 98%. I've still got some memory issues I plan to iron out with a neurologist to see if they're a problem and small little existential episodes of discomfort whenever I think about what the rest of my life is going to be (hey, I just conjured one up.)
> 
> My solution so far has been Seroquel 25mg to help me get the rest I need, a fantastic support system of friends and family to back me up, the internet to ensure the impermanence of this stupid disorder, and lots of work to keep me busy.
> 
> ...


Hi SDMX

Thank you for your answer. Such posts give me hope! I wish you all the best.


----------



## marcos (Dec 10, 2007)

cyberafrica said:


> Do you still have tinnitus, cos i went through the same experience as you, and have been left with tinnitus...?


Hi cyberafrica,

No, the tinnitus is not gone. What about your tinnitus? Cannabis induced?


----------



## marcos (Dec 10, 2007)

gogu said:


> Hey guys..Marcos your dp onset was identical to mine, with the only exception that my dp/dr was trauma induced. I am "living" with this since 2005 and I can't help thinking everyday if I'll get back to "normal". I also believe one thing..this crap must be reversible somehow..  ..so..those of you who got rid of this after some time, don't stop posting, advices I think are very useful when one is fighting DP..


Hi gogu,

There must be almost an identical mechanism that triggers DP/DR. Is it in your case posttraumatic stress disorder?


----------



## marcos (Dec 10, 2007)

dotcom85 said:


> I smoked weed for about 5 years and never get something. But last year i smoked weed and eat spacecake and then i had this feeling and a panicattack. It was the biggest horrortrip i ever had and i had panic attacks for 4 hours and go to bed with it. at the next morning this unknown feeling was still there and now i have it since 8 months. Somedays i feel like it will go away and somedays its just a shit feeling.
> 
> At the last days my friend buy a Shocking Game. Its called "Shocking Duel" and it sends Electronic Hits to your body. The winner of the game is which can hold the Shocking Joystick for a longer time so i tryed this game a few times. Its not a game which can kill you you can buy it everywhere.
> So after i play this game i feel something happen to me. I had Headaches for 2 days but i feel like something will change in my head. so i played it more in the last days and can say that i feel more normal than before. I can not say why but i feel that something is changing when i played this game.
> ...


Hi dotcom85,

Interesting story. Are you still playing this game? Does it work or was it only temporary? How were your mood and your feeling when your DP/DR was triggered?

Best regards to Switzerland,

Marcos


----------



## gogu (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Marcos, yes indeed, the doctors told me that it was PTSD and that it will "pass in a couple of months with or without any treatment", I even took some meds for 1-2 weeks but they were useless, so..they were wrong. What fascinated me is that my DP/DR had a very abrupt onset, went for an evening nap(i was under severe stress from some violent incidents and family trouble) an when i woke up..snap!..the world became a totally bizzare place. From what i have read on this forum, rapid onsets are in most cases associated with "bad trips"..cannabis induced DP/DR.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

marcos said:


> Hi cyberafrica,
> 
> No, the tinnitus is not gone. What about your tinnitus? Cannabis induced?


Hi Marcos

Yes, also cannabis induced. Been like this for 1 1/2 years now. Also have 2D vision, like looking through a gold fish bowl. Like you hoping it will go away.


----------



## georgeisit (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah!! im reading these posts of urs and its like im reading for myself! i also got DP when i smoked and a big amount of cannabis for my standards! i woke up the next day with the same "thing"! everything was like-fake, like i was only and observer of this world and i wasnt really there!!

i have this since the previous february and before a week ago i found myself, while being high again, admiring everything at about 80% or even 90%!! so i thought: "look at me! i have DP and still i can admire a lot everything around me and feel everything like the wind on my body, hearing everything so clear, laughing a lot and really enjoying it!!!" so i really thought from then that *of course* DP is REVERSIBLE!! and from the next da i was starting feeling well!! i dont say that u have to smoke weed again to get rid of it BUT to look at urself and understand for good that DP is JUST a state of mind which, by my opinion, its just a way for ourselvs of protesting from aaaaaall these emotional abuse, worries, fears etc.

if u see DP from a different angle u can understand(at least i did!) that its something good! cause it gives u the opportunity to see the world from an angle that others cant! u can observe urself and change all the "bad" things u dont want to have anymore and when u will get ouot of it u'll eventually see that u'll have even more confidence!!!

in Greece we say: "Every obstacle is there for a good reason!"


----------



## Floaters14 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine was cannabis induced, and I am completely cured of DP now. It is possible. I just posted my story up and its called I got my life back and you can get ours back too or something like that. But yeah, I completely got out of my cannabis-induced DP state.


----------

